# Fly Control



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Any tips for controlling flies around the coop besides the obvious cleaning suggestions? I'm seeing things like fly traps, hanging vanilla car scents, etc. I want to hear from actual chicken keepers.


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't had any real fly problems since I've started using StallDry


----------



## pederslilfarm (Jun 5, 2013)

*Pesky flies - what do I do?*

I have lots of flies, I rake up the manure and sometimes wash down the outside coup area but cannot seem to get rid of then although there are less but I would like to see them gone! I won't use harmful chemicals at all - does anyone have any solutions?Thanks, Susie


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Fly Predators!!!

I rather like my little mass murders ...







Our horse vet told us about them and we gave them a try.

All pros and no cons, as of yet.

https://www.spalding-labs.com


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The vanilla car trees actually work, believe it or not! Have used them before with good results in the coop, my house and even my old truck. Works like a charm! 

But..I don't have to worry about flies anymore because I ferment my feeds and the flies no longer seem attracted to the fecal matter or the feed left in the feeder. Even when raising 54 meaties I had no flies in my coop..and that's saying something!


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd love to hear more about the fermenting of the feed. What's the process you use?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

There's a thread here somewhere about it and I posted the long version on there. The short version is to place feed and water in a bucket, stir it well, leave the lid cracked on one side to allow air flow and just wait. Stir it the next day and give it a whiff...if it is smelling a little sour, it's on its way to fermentation. 

In temps of 70F and above, it should only take 8-15 hrs for the fermentation process to start and the longer it goes along, the better those fermented cultures develop. Adding fresh feed and water before you dispense all the feed from the bucket will feed these cultures and give your next bucketful a jumpstart on getting lactobacillus established in the mix. 

I use a 5 gal bucket system and just keep a rolling mix going at all times and never really use up the feed until it is all gone, but save mix and fluid(I explain this fluid in the fermented feed thread) from the last mix to inoculate the new feed and fresh water. This is called "backslopping" and speeds up your fermentation in the fresh feed so that you can feed the next day's feed out and you have a strong ferment already established in the feeder bucket. 

It's very much like keeping, feeding and using sourdough starter to make bread...same principles. 

I'll never go back to feeding dry feeds...too many benefits from this kind of feeding and it's so simple, doesn't cost any extra and really boosts the ordinary feed mill layer mash that I use. 

I'll try and detail the benefits to the birds physical status on the FF thread here when I get the time...the end result to the bird is amazing and I've seen this first hand on an old sick flock that I recovered from a place to which I had previously rehomed them and my friend had mismanaged their life and health. The before and after pics would amaze anyone!


----------



## baldeagle567 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have found a fly trap at Lowe's. It is in a plastic bag that you fill with water up to the line and loosen the plastic cap on top of the bag and then hang it up in the coop/run, around the yard or where ever you have the fly problem. There is a dry mixture in the bag that the water dissolves and it attracts the flies inside the bag. Once inside, they cannot get out and they drown in the water. It has been very effective for my problem.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I have spread DE in my coop, run and surrounding yard, and I dust my birds with it, and it seems to keep the flies away. I'm in Texas where its already into the high 90's, I also clean my coop every other day.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You can purchase THESE type of fly-traps. They work well. BUT they are _pricey._
Link: *http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16043

OR.....*

You can make your own....as in this INSTRUCTION:
*http://frugalliving.about.com/od/pestcontrol/ss/How-To-Make-A-Fly-Trap.htm

*I make my own....and instead of using the "Bait" that comes with the "Store-Bought" traps....
I use _STALE *BEER ! *_( I usually have a half-can of beer stting around somewhere.)

When I build mine, I use clear Silicone Seal to seal them up where the Bottle throat is inverted into the main body of the trap. Just run a bead of silicone around the inside and slide the neck (spout) in and twist a little bit to seal it. The Silicone Seal acts as a glue AND prevents the beer from leaking out. Let them dry overnight and you are "Good-to-Go" !
I hang them with the hole at the bottom just like the Store-Bought traps. ( I use baling-wire around the top --which was the bottom of the plastic soda-bottle--to make a hanger..)

They are really _SIMPLE _to build....and _CHEAP _!!!
You can occasionally add a bit more beer as needed. But don't put so much beer in that it comes even with the spout.
---just throw them away when they get very full of flies.---
They also work very well !

It is also a good excuse to drink about 2/3 of a can of beer so that you have some "left-over" bait. *! *

-ReTIRED-


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> You can purchase THESE type of fly-traps. They work well. BUT they are pricey.
> Link: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16043
> 
> OR.....
> ...


Ok what do u mean with stale beer . Not fresh? Can u explain please .


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

He means like an open can that sits there, after you have a party or something, that didn't get drank.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> He means like an open can that sits there, after you have a party or something, that didn't get drank.


*Yep. *( I _DRINK _the "fresh" Beer *! *) IF you are _wasteful_, you can use "fresh" beer. 
But, if "money is no object", you don't NEED to make your own *fly-traps.* You can just buy the "factory-made" ones.
*Ha-Ha !!!  *( just funnin' ya ....)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## marucci (Jun 26, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Yep. ( I DRINK the "fresh" Beer ! ) IF you are wasteful, you can use "fresh" beer.
> But, if "money is no object", you don't NEED to make your own fly-traps. You can just buy the "factory-made" ones.
> Ha-Ha !!!  ( just funnin' ya ....)
> -ReTIRED-


Got it! Thanks


----------

